# Updated photos of my viv...about time for frogs!



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The 46 gallon viv I've been working on has been growing in really well, and I think the frogs will go in soon. For a first time attempt I think it is going really well.


















Latest experiment. I don't know if this will stay moist enough, but hopefully it stays and grows. Shown is a Microgramma fern piece and a Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'. A variety of pieces of other plants in the tank inc. java moss are used as substrate.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

That could use some mantella's in their. 8) 8)
I love it
some lavi's or nigricans would love it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

*Lookin' Good!*

No Bromiliads?!


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

trow said:


> That could use some mantella's in their. 8) 8)
> I love it
> some lavi's or nigricans would love it.


How dare you, DARTS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

LOL guys! It is meant for vittatus, but mantellas are really cool. I'd get some, if I could find some CB or LTC and get some plants from Madagascar(I'm a real biotope freak).

Slipperhead: Broms are in every tank, so I wanted to try something different.  I'm not sure if vittatus actually encounter broms in the wild. This is going to try to mimic a seepage or a little creek(beginnings of water feature on the right)that vittatus live in in the wild. I could use some red clay or similar to make it look more authentic though. Their is a young Anthurium gracile in there which when it grows out will look a bit bromesque.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Here are some frog photos. He/she is getting bolder and bigger by day. hopefully some friends or mates will arrive soon...LOL! Apologies for the bad colors in the photo, taken through a sweater box. I've been working to try to overcome his/her camera shyness in hopes that when I put him/her in the tank he/she will still be a good photo subject. Seems frogs/other animals are naturally scared of camera lenses.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

I understand that you want to keep realism. Nice frogs too!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any opinions/tips on the scape? I think a few plants look a bit out of place(the peperomia obtusifolia for one). The right branch also doesn't seem to be in a quite natural position.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Update. The maidenhair fern really went downhill, and the isopods removed most of the old leaves. I'm hoping it springs back. I really want either Sygonium podophyllum or Anthurium scandens in this tank. The Anthurium pentaphyllum refuses to cooperate for whatever reason.

Also, raising the lights using legs without even adding a fan dropped tank temperature by around 3-5 degrees! It now stays 78-80 in this tank. I am still not going to add the frogs as I need to figure out a way to cover the fan(ideas?) and finish the watersection. 2 more fans, one for the inside of the tank and one blowing across the lights would be great too.

The little vittatus is doing great! Growing and getting bolder. I'm not sure what sex I am hoping on but he/she needs friends. If the next frogs I get are smaller how should I go about adding them to the setup with him/her.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The tank has grown a bit in the past 2 weeks or so. The Episcia realized they were being shaded out and grew quickly up to the level with the Begonia.









It is starting to look like a jungle down here. Anyone want to trade plants? 









The frog. Perhaps soon he will get to see this tank!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anthurium gracile has been growing. A lot of the plants(Peperomia serpens, Begonia glabra) have been showing light colored leaves lately...nutritional deficiency perhaps?

You all may be wondering where most of the Begonia glabra went....
























I hope to put these in that tank after they've grown some...can't wait!


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

WILD viv!! I love how it looks like a landslide in there. Do you have any pictures of when you were putting it together?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Yes, but it looked like any other tank at the beginning. The reason for the slope is the use of clay as a background...tune into Brent's soil threads for more info.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

These things are so darn cute I cannot resist taking photos of them. Though that is tough as they need to be taken under dim lighting otherwise the frogs will begin to go to sleep. One interesting thing these photos show very well is the tractor treads on the feet that help them grip tight even on wet leaves.














































And in the daytime...









The latest news on the viv is that I am talking to some breeders of Rivulus and may well include a few soon!


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice, I will be posting a question about origin specific plants for my soon-to-be biotope, Please help me there.


----------

